# A New Catch!! Astatotilapia aneocolor



## jts_aquatics (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is a new catch for a rare specie of vics, Astatotilapia aneocolor.

I acquired 9 of these recently with a catch of 8 a few months back.

This is an awesome European strain. Not sure of its background other then that.
.
They are aprox 1" in TL

Enjoy the pics folks!!


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

A nice strain it seems.
congrats  
xris


----------



## jts_aquatics (Sep 17, 2007)

samaki said:


> A nice strain it seems.
> congrats
> xris


I have had these ones since friday night.

I will update with some pics with them more colored up.

They are lookin sweet. Appears to be 6 males and 3 females.


----------



## cichmaniac (Dec 23, 2005)

those look nice where did you get those from?


----------



## jts_aquatics (Sep 17, 2007)

cichmaniac said:


> those look nice where did you get those from?


I purchased them from Peter at Atlantis.


----------



## Jason19 (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey All,

Very Nice!!! :thumb: jts_aquatics

Would enjoy picking up a group of these guys.

Where would Peter at Atlantis be located and do you know if he has any more and is he on this forum?

Any info. would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks for sharing,

Jason


----------



## Kribensis12 (Mar 27, 2008)

Very Sweet fish! What is their common / scientific name?


----------



## Jason19 (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey All,

I believe that Astatotilapia aneocolor is their common/scientific name.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Jason19 said:


> Where would Peter at Atlantis be located and do you know if he has any more and is he on this forum?


This is one one the Cichlid-Forum site sponsors
http://www.cichlids.net/



Kribensis12 said:


> Very Sweet fish! What is their common / scientific name?


The not-too-common name is "Yellow Belly Albert". I've also heard them called a "Large Mouth Albert".

Here's mine (although I'm no longer keeping them). 
http://african-cichlid.com/Aeneocolor.htm

I don't mean to be picky, but the spelling is a*e*neocolor.

Kevin


----------



## Jason19 (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Kevin.

Really appreciated!

Always good to have the proper spelling as well.

:fish:


----------



## Kribensis12 (Mar 27, 2008)

Sweet Fish! I really like the spawning log structure guy! It was very nice. How aggressive are they? Minnimum tank size? How much did you pay for them?


----------



## jts_aquatics (Sep 17, 2007)

Sorry it has taken so long to reply.

Atlantis is in New York and Last I knew he had some more come in.

They have spawned for me but the female holding is only 3/4", so I dont expect to get any fry from her this time around. Hopefully next time. I have 6 males and 3 females.

This is a very nice strain and a very rare fish in the US hobby.

Thanks about the spelling correction. I didnt look the name up to get it correct before posting but thats what they are. He was selling them (Atlantis) as Hap sp yellow belly on his list.


----------



## emtbmike (Sep 30, 2005)

here is mine. I currently have a female holding.


----------



## tydus (Apr 29, 2008)

Wow!!!!! Nice Aenocolors. I wouldn't mind keeping some. How much were they and where did you purchase them. Would you be willing to sell your group?


----------



## emtbmike (Sep 30, 2005)

The place where I bought them has none at the moment. Ill keep you posted on the female that is holding


----------

